# Express red interior



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Was out for a test in a TTS at the weekend. Had red seats which looked better than I expected as the door card was also partly trimmed in red

However the cars on Audi approved website with red seats don't have the matching door trims

Is this something additional that needs to be specced up or is it a 17 model year improvement?


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

In the configurator, under - Equipment - Interior design
try adding "Extended leather package in colour coordinated leather" cost £100.. Is this what you saw in the dealership?


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Yes that's it exactly

Looks miles better

Why wouldn't you for £100?


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

The extended leather pack also adds the centre console in same leather colour and extra leather on steering wheel and the instrument binnacle.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

carrock said:


> Yes that's it exactly
> 
> Looks miles better
> 
> Why wouldn't you for £100?


Indeed, 100 notes on a car of this price...it'd be such a shame if you didn't have it exactly as you want


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

carrock said:


> Was out for a test in a TTS at the weekend. Had red seats which looked better than I expected as the door card was also partly trimmed in red
> 
> However the cars on Audi approved website with red seats don't have the matching door trims
> 
> Is this something additional that needs to be specced up or is it a 17 model year improvement?


I have the red, but opted to keep the black door trims - personal preference


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

blaird03 said:


> The extended leather pack also adds the centre console in same leather colour and extra leather on steering wheel and the instrument binnacle.


Think if I got a second hand one with the red seats I'd be looking to retrofit the red arm rests on the doors if not already fitted

Got to be a simple job as it should t involve removing the door cards hopefully.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

I have extended red leather in my TTS and it looks really good IMO, nice contrast with greys and black.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Daz said:


> I have extended red leather in my TTS and it looks really good IMO, nice contrast with greys and black.


Agreed, however I find the B&O speaker grill in red looks a bit naff - considering changing for the 'normal' B&O grill


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Now does mine have that?? I don't think so but will have to check, really observant of me. I don't have B&O so probably not, but agree it does look a bit iffy.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I too thought long and hard about the extended leather in express red but considered that the red stitching around the door panels and centre console looked more professional and slightly less 'in your face'. As people say, personal preferences!


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> I too thought long and hard about the extended leather in express red but considered that the red stitching around the door panels and centre console looked more professional and slightly less 'in your face'. As people say, personal preferences!


Please explain the red stitching? I have ordered express red, but without the extended leather. But I have only seen black napa in the flesh with silver stitching.


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Presume he means this. It's on the steering wheel and the door card arm rest leather too.

Personally I think the extended leather is far too much in red, I've got the express red seats and I was worried they would be too much but they are just right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ttsser (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks Steamcake,

I agree with you on the extended red possibly being too much so there seemed little point in paying extra for it in my mind.

Now I have seen your picture I am delighted... love that red stitching and had assumed it was just going to be silver stitching.

I've gone as stealth as possible on the outside, Black edition in Daytona without red callipers, but wanted a bit of wow on the inside!

Thanks for posting the pic... only another 4 months to go now according to the tracker :?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

These are the original pictures from Fortitude that 'sold' the express red leather option to me. The red stitching is fab!


----------

